# Pre eclampsia birth (not to scare but make aware of symptoms)



## emzeebob

So chesters birth story. I wanted to write it down to make moms aware of the symptoms I had and to make sure they tell some one. I don't realise how severe pre eclampsia can be until it happened to me. I'm 6 weeks pp now and still suffering. Sorry in advance it's.pretty long 

So 23rd may I woke up with the same headache I had had since Sunday but it was worse and I could see fairy lights. I started to panic so told husband I had to find mau (maternity assessment unit I'm in UK fyi) hubby had to dial the number because I couldn't see my screen or my hospital number on my notes. Explained.and they said come straight away. I had to go alone in a taxi as hubby had our 4 year old till lunch time when je would join me 

I arrived and was given painkillers. Had a heart doppler and baby was fine . Bit blood pressure was 158 over something and my urine had +5 protein. I was told I was being admitted but had to wait for a bed. In the mean time I had one steroid Injection. Not going to lie it hurt! But I know it worth it. No was taken every 15 mins and still in the 150. 

Finally got a ward bed after lunch. Hunny joined me and noticed my hands and feet and neck were swelling. My feet were swelling so much they had to take the pressure socks off as they were cutting in to me even the largest pair. Blood pressure hit 179/something. Was given some beta blockers and no still.beokg checked every 15 mins.still.the same so 2 more different meds. Still nothing and my head was pounding. Around 5pm I took a pic of my food and no machine for hubby as he had had to go home to out 4 and 7 year (feed and put them bed and come back) 

After that I can't remember much apprently I passed out. And blood.pressure hit 199. I was rushed up to an itu/hdu that out hospital have on our delivery suite. I was in and out of consciousness. They put a flannel on my face to block out the light as I was screaming when ever they put the light on but they had to put canulas in for drips. At 1 point I had 4 canulas in. 2 in each arm. 1 Was for magnisium for babies brain and to stop me.fitting if I started. Had some fluids and a blood pressure medication I can't remember the name of beginning with L. My veins collapsed to the point an anesthetics guy had to come use an ultra sound to find a vein. 4 different drs came and went that.night to see me and where really concerned but as baby was doing ok they concentrated on me. By 4am it had dropped back to.Around 150/160 over something I was still a little dizzy. 

Feral medicine came and saw me as we had been having growth scans for baby since 29 weeks as he had iugr (which all now makes.sense since the pre e) he was going to have a chat with a blood pressure specialist and make a plan. Either take baby out or bed rest in hospital till 37 weeks. (I was currently 35 weeks) 
He came back and said as baby had hardly grown since 30 weeks 2 week would probably make no difference in was to have an emergency c section when a slot become available. Hubby was called and paper work signed 

I have severe panic disorder and attacks and the staff were fab. Even though it was an emergency they were so calm and amazing with me. They were even dancing to music while doing. I had a panic attack during my csection with my 4 year old and they experience was so much different.

Chester was born and was given dad (my care plan stated I wanted skim to skin in recovery.) He started grunting so taken to nicu. He was a tiny 3lb 11oz
Even though he was tiny he was mighty. In nicu for 2 days just for temperature issues and then a light box for 2 days with me on the ward as he was a little jaundice 

Sadly I didn't get to meet him for over 10 hours but hubby kept face.timing me. And coming between me and him. My bp was still stupidly high and I was on the magnesium and otjet drips so couldnt go see him. At 1am my midwife said She was happy for me to be wheeled round to nicu on my bed to meet him.

The second they put him.on my chest my bp lowered and his sats stabilised it was amazing

Unfortunately I had to stay in hospital as they couldn't get my bp lower than 150 :( it took 8 days to find the right combination of meds to keep it low. When i went home.i had to take my bp everyday and write in a book. 2 weeks ago my meds were halved and yesterday I was told.to stop taking them. I feel so much better.
Chester will be 6 weeks tomoro and has finally hit 6lb. When he was nothing fit him in nicu even dolls clothes were too big. Now we have started to fit in premature clothes and some tiny baby, luckily we have really got weather at the moment so he's living in vests or just a nappy. 

Please please tell you midwife/ob if you have any symptoms, I always wonder of it have gone earlier in the week to the midwife it wouldnt have gotten so bad. I was told I could have had a stroke with it being so high :( 

Added some pics of my little peanut


----------



## emzeebob

Kangaroo


----------



## emzeebob

1st feed and going home:)


----------



## emzeebob

And finally. Chester today :) 6 weeks old


----------



## JJB2

He is adorable. 
I had severe preeclampsia with my last pregnancy I had to deliver at 32 weeks. He was only 3lbs 4oz.
My Bp was as high as 200/100’s
My symptoms started at around 20 weeks. Headaches, bp going up little by little but never over 140/80 until 31 weeks, extreme swelling, weight gain vision changes but my drs always kept an eye on bp and always drawing labs and checking urine and nothing until 31weeks.
My delivery was traumatic but thankfully I recovered quick and my son stayed 30 days in NICU.
Im so scare this pregnancy bp has started to get a bit higher again. Headaches are here all the time and I have started to swell but not like last time. I was also told I have mild cholestasis of pregnancy. So I will be induce a little earlier but Im now 35 weeks so I hope I can make it until next week at least! Sorry for the long vent


----------



## emzeebob

JJB2 said:


> He is adorable.
> I had severe preeclampsia with my last pregnancy I had to deliver at 32 weeks. He was only 3lbs 4oz.
> My Bp was as high as 200/100’s
> My symptoms started at around 20 weeks. Headaches, bp going up little by little but never over 140/80 until 31 weeks, extreme swelling, weight gain vision changes but my drs always kept an eye on bp and always drawing labs and checking urine and nothing until 31weeks.
> My delivery was traumatic but thankfully I recovered quick and my son stayed 30 days in NICU.
> Im so scare this pregnancy bp has started to get a bit higher again. Headaches are here all the time and I have started to swell but not like last time. I was also told I have mild cholestasis of pregnancy. So I will be induce a little earlier but Im now 35 weeks so I hope I can make it until next week at least! Sorry for the long vent

 That's ok lovely. Glad you've made it this far. It's normal to worry that you will have it again that's.why me and my husband have decided not to have any more.

Drs are shocked I didn't have it with my 1st 2 pregnancies. I'm.gpad they keeping an eye on you. Preclampsia can just happen over night I had no symptons at all till the headaches started at 34 weeks. Hey didn't know why my son wasn't growing and then suddenly stopped. But it all made sense when the other symptoms started


----------



## JJB2

Im glad you and him are doing good. Preeclampsia is horrible!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh wow!!!!!!! How scary for you all! Great news your now off the meds and little man is 6lbs!!! How tiny is he! Absolutely beautiful! Congratulations again mumma xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

He is totally adorable. I had pre eclampsia and cholestasis of pregnancy with my DD and was induced early. 

My symptoms with the pre eclampsia were the same as u. Headaches then the swelling feet and ancles. 
Then one day I did a urine sample and my pee was pink. 
I had high proteine in my urine and very high blood pressure. 
Chlosastis and pre eclampsia can go hand in hand. 
I got really unwell. But luckily managed to make it to 35 weeks and 4 days b4 they induced me. 
I hemorrhaged really bad after giving birth and my placenta came out in tiny pieces. 
I was rushed to theater and had a operation to stop the bleeding. I also needed 2 blood transfusions it was terrifying. 

Well done for making this post hon pre eclampsia is a very serious condition and more awareness needs to be made about it. 

Sadly I have cholestasis again this time and was diognosed very early at 17 weeks. I'm now 29 weeks and being tested for pre eclampsia again. 
My bile acid levels have gone up again. 
Im very high risk anyway due to having a liver transplant in 2011. But even more high risk now with the cholestasis. 
I was gonna a be induced no later than 37 weeks. But. That was only providing my bile acid levels wudnt start rising and if they do then I will have to induced even earlier. 

Well there on the rise and I'm so upset because I was so hoping I was gonna get further this time but looks like I will be induced even earlier. 

Just praying I can get past 35 weeks so baby wony have to be in SCBU for to long. 

Congratulations on ure baby. I hope ure now feeling alot better. 

My heart goes out to you hon because it is so scary.


----------



## Aphy

Wow,thank you for sharing! I am glad you are both doing well and he is so cute!


----------



## Bevziibubble

He's gorgeous! Congratulations! Thank you for sharing :)


----------

